# Tax - completing self assessment



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What a complete pain in the arse.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

aye - wife just did hers and was sent a bill.

When she asked why, she was told that she should have included her own contributiuons to company pension despite it saying on the form that she shouldn't.

So at least she won't have to pay it now, but it seems ridiculous that she should be doing it anyway.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd rather have the pain and do it my self than have someone else do it, cock it up and then have the pain that comes with that. :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Agreed. Hate it lots..


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Pretty straight forward over the internet these days - the internet IR Self Assessment 'form' has improved a lot and is pretty simple. Of course it still means that you have to have all the info to hand but a good accounting programme like MSMoney or Quicken takes the sting out of it


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Pretty straight forward over the internet these days - the internet IR Self Assessment 'form' has improved a lot and is pretty simple. Of course it still means that you have to have all the info to hand but a good accounting programme like MSMoney or Quicken takes the sting out of it Â


Yeah, that's true. It's more the thought of doing it, and the deadline of 30 January that gets me down. Once I start doing it, it's not too bad. I'm also crap at filing things so it takes me about three days to find the relevant bits of paper...

Must be more organised next year.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, i say that every year, and every year I get here and start worrying about it....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Did my 1st ever one for tax year 02/03 (god only knows how i've managed to avoid the dreaded self assess for so long) & i found it to be a doddle to complete on-line.

All i need was my P60 & P11D (which i had safely filed away) & my calculation was spot on (although it did mean i'd underpaid by Â£236 )


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Did my 1st ever one for tax year 02/03 (god only knows how i've managed to avoid the dreaded self assess for so long) & i found it to be a doddle to complete on-line.
> 
> All i need was my P60 & P11D (which i had safely filed away) & my calculation was spot on (although it did mean i'd underpaid by Â£236 )


Lucky you. It was truly awful when you couldn't do it online.

I spent about an hour last night looking for my P60 but couldn't find it. 

For once however I'm looking forward to getting some cash back from the bastards, as I was "spending some time with my family" for half of the last tax year.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I'd love to know why when your salary goes over the 30-odd k threshold they automatically assume your finances are complicated and you must be funding 3rd world dictatorships or a drug-dealer and make you fill out the damned thing in the 1st place!

I am officially PAYE and full-time with my employer - its not complicated is it?, so why do I have to fill the damned thing out every year 

and (moan 2) why the hell don't they tell you when you need to start filling them out?

They see exactly how much you earn and how much tax they get from me every year (p60 etc.)

I found out 3 years after I 'crossed the line' and they made me do 3 at the same time...tossers.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I want a button marked 'exactly the same as last year' 

(well - keeping it all to hand from when I went through the pain last year would have involved some foreward thinking on my part...... :-[)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> they made me do 3 at the same time...tossers.


ditto - I have 3 years to do before end Jan :-[ :'(


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> I want a button marked 'exactly the same as last year' Â
> 
> (well - keeping it all to hand from when I went through the pain last year would have involved some foreward thinking on my part...... :-[)


I photocopy mine and then fill it in the same for the next year, with the obvious changes.

I tried online a couple of years ago and it crashed on me.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I always said that I would keep a copy, to make the next years submission easier... then last year I did! I saved it on my laptop... and it crashed and I lost it... doh!

Guess I should do mine as well 

Anyone fancy a Tax Return meet ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Oh and don't forget that when you do go to fill it out online just before dissappearing for the rest of Jan to work overseas.

The bastards then require up to 7 days to send you a pin number by paper post.

Twats.

So long as the next bit is just like filling out the paper form but with them to do the maths I should be ok.

Dave


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Oh and don't forget that when you do go to fill it out online just before dissappearing for the rest of Jan to work overseas.
> 
> The bastards then require up to 7 days to send you a pin number by paper post.


Dave - THANK YOU SO MUCH! might have left it too late otherwise :-* :-* :-*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I was a good boy and did mine in September - main reason was Gordon Brown hit me with a Christmas demand for 2500 quid in 2002. This time - after 3 iterations they have decided I overpaid by 500 quid 2 years ago which somehow means they owe me 11 quid this time. Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did my 1st ever one for tax year 02/03 (god only knows how i've managed to avoid the dreaded self assess for so long) & i found it to be a doddle to complete on-line.
> 
> All i need was my P60 & P11D (which i had safely filed away) & my calculation was spot on (although it did mean i'd underpaid by Â£236 )


Snap. Although it does piss me off that they automatically assume that you _owe_ tax rather than be _owed_ it, as I was last year, maily due to the ineptitude of our HR dept (too busy making people redundant :)

I am hoping that the switch from petrol to diesel company car will work in my favour, since I havn't bothered to change my tax code yet.

I go down to the Bristol tax office with mine - reasoning that if you go through it with them and they initial it, you are less likely to have a full inspection - and they are really quite pleasant there.

Can't wait. :


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Am currently employing the well known 'ostritch' technique - although they probably owe me i just can't be arsed trying to find all the paperwork. No doubt they'll track me down soon...

An accountant phoned me up the other day and told me that it was MY responsibility to fill it in, rather than theirs to send me one and they could fine me if i don't!! - personally i think this is a load of BS, but havent decided whether to risk it or not yet....currently in ostritch mode....

H


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

They can fine you and yes it is your responsibility not theirs . Arse.

<edit> I mean arse to them not you of course </edit>


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I did mine online last year and it was relatively straightforward. This year, however, I have the added complication of having opted out the company car scheme and I need to claim back mileage. It is not all the clear how and where I do this using the online system. Only good thing is that I *should* end up getting money back off the taxman for a change.


----------

